# Wo bekommt man einen Eggdrop kostenlos ? bzw VServer ?



## Evolutio (12. Juni 2011)

Heyho,
ich wollte gerne mal wissen, wo man einen Eggdrop herbekommt, der möglichst kostenlos ist.
Oder würde dafür ein VServer reichen ?

MfG Evolutio


----------



## vandamp (14. Juni 2011)

ich hatte mal einen bei http://shellmix.com rennen, für einen eggdrop brauchst du nur einen shell Zugang mit einem Prozess, den gibts sicher nicht nur bei der von mir genannten Seite gratis im Netz.

google ist dein Freund  free shell


----------

